# CIF- cant play club and high school at same time



## 4wd (Jan 21, 2021)

CIF reverses course, won’t allow playing high school, club sports simultaneously
					

CIF had temporarily suspended restrictions to play high school and club at the same time because of calendar changes.




					www-mercurynews-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 21, 2021)

4wd said:


> CIF reverses course, won’t allow playing high school, club sports simultaneously
> 
> 
> CIF had temporarily suspended restrictions to play high school and club at the same time because of calendar changes.
> ...


WTF?


----------



## dad4 (Jan 21, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> WTF?


just for covid.  Trying to avoid kids bringing it from one team to another through practice.

Sounds like the long term rule hasn’t changed.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 21, 2021)

dad4 said:


> just for covid.  Trying to avoid kids bringing it from one team to another through practice.
> 
> Sounds like the long term rule hasn’t changed.


So you think we’re back to forcing kids to make a choice?


----------



## GeekKid (Jan 21, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> So you think we’re back to forcing kids to make a choice?


It's the DA paradox all over again!


----------



## crush (Jan 21, 2021)

GeekKid said:


> It's the DA paradox all over again!


Either or instead of working together.  I know what my dd will choose


----------



## outside! (Jan 21, 2021)

GeekKid said:


> It's the DA paradox all over again!


What is even worse is that CIF forbids kids from attending college soccer ID camps without permission from CIF, and then limits them to two camps. Due to the timing of HS soccer and college soccer (different time of the year) vs. HS football and college football (same time of the year), this rule does not impact football players. This is structural sexism and one day CIF will get nailed by a Title IX lawsuit.


----------



## EOTL (Jan 21, 2021)

GeekKid said:


> It's the DA paradox all over again!


CIF’s rule against playing both at the same time is about safety. It’s not safe to play both HS and club soccer at the same time, it is simply too much.

The DA wouldn’t let you play HS not because they overlapped, but because USSF believed kids were their personal property. Thank god it’s gone.


----------



## crush (Jan 21, 2021)

outside! said:


> What is even worse is that CIF forbids kids from attending college soccer ID camps without permission from CIF, and then limits them to two camps. Due to the timing of HS soccer and college soccer (different time of the year) vs. HS football and college football (same time of the year), this rule does not impact football players. This is structural sexism and one day CIF will get nailed by a Title IX lawsuit.


I look it at as saving money.  CIF is only for three months.  Work together?  No way it's healthy to do both so I think it's wise this year for the either or.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 21, 2021)

crush said:


> I look it at as saving money.  CIF is only for three months.  Work together?  No way it's healthy to do both so I think it's wise this year for the either or.


Exactly!


----------



## dad4 (Jan 21, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> So you think we’re back to forcing kids to make a choice?


Not really.   I think kids have to choose as long as we are in covid panic mode.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 21, 2021)

online school be driving my DDs crazy but can not see things changing any time soon so sadly can not see how HS soccer gets going in So Cal...... but club is going to win out for the one being forced to pick if I HS does happen........


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 21, 2021)

If we even make it to the tier needed for soccer, which is a big if,  then club soccer will finally be allowed tourneys, spring leagues, and club teams will finally be able to play games on weekends.   Considering most clubs have been going half speed, do you think any of them want their players gone for 3 months for High School after the year that they have had?   

Mine is going to run track.   First tier back, and can do it and club soccer.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 21, 2021)

EOTL said:


> CIF’s rule against playing both at the same time is about safety. It’s not safe to play both HS and club soccer at the same time, it is simply too much.
> 
> The DA wouldn’t let you play HS not because they overlapped, but because USSF believed kids were their personal property. Thank god it’s gone.


No it isn’t.  It’s completely plausible to formulate a program that works for kids.  I realize you don’t have any but the rest of us know CIF and competitive sports exist for one reason.  We’re talking about a 2 month plan.  It’s not that complicated.


----------



## EOTL (Jan 21, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> No it isn’t.  It’s completely plausible to formulate a program that works for kids.  I realize you don’t have any but the rest of us know CIF and competitive sports exist for one reason.  We’re talking about a 2 month plan.  It’s not that complicated.


Actually it is because club coaches and high schools will never agree. It is magat-level stupid to think they will.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Jan 21, 2021)

It looks like CIF said that they need to prohibit playing club and high school in order to comply with the current CDPH guidelines.  Sounds like they don't want players in 2 different cohorts ( club team and HS team) but that they may revise it if the CDPH guidelines are updated to allow it.  We should see some sort of update no later than Monday as they have to say something by 1/25 and they can't just ignore it like they ignored the 1/4 update.  

It is hard to figure out when Regions will drop out of the Stay at Home order.  Sacramento Region was released 1 1/2 weeks ago based on a 4 week projection but their available ICU % is a little over 8%  while the Bay Area is still in the Regional Stay at Home Order with 7% availability.  Southern California seems to be stuck at 0%.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 22, 2021)

Does this come from CIF / State of CA being pissed at all club sports for finding loopholes around current rules?
I guess travelling to AZ/NV/UT isn't really a loophole, but you know what I mean.
Volleyball and baseball/softball have been much more defiant of the CA rules.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 22, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Actually it is because club coaches and high schools will never agree. It is magat-level stupid to think they will.


Wow, Trump really hurt you, didn’t he?  Was it the first time the bad man touched you in bad places?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 22, 2021)

ITFC Blues said:


> It looks like CIF said that they need to prohibit playing club and high school in order to comply with the current CDPH guidelines.  Sounds like they don't want players in 2 different cohorts ( club team and HS team) but that they may revise it if the CDPH guidelines are updated to allow it.  We should see some sort of update no later than Monday as they have to say something by 1/25 and they can't just ignore it like they ignored the 1/4 update.
> 
> It is hard to figure out when Regions will drop out of the Stay at Home order.  Sacramento Region was released 1 1/2 weeks ago based on a 4 week projection but their available ICU % is a little over 8%  while the Bay Area is still in the Regional Stay at Home Order with 7% availability.  Southern California seems to be stuck at 0%.


These kids are playing 20 different sports and sitting in classrooms together now.  Who are we kidding?


----------



## ITFC Blues (Jan 22, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> These kids are playing 20 different sports and sitting in classrooms together now.  Who are we kidding?


For some students the last day of on campus school was March 13, 2020.  The only way they are even allowed on campus is for "conditioning".


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 22, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Does this come from CIF / State of CA being pissed at all club sports for finding loopholes around current rules?
> I guess travelling to AZ/NV/UT isn't really a loophole, but you know what I mean.
> Volleyball and baseball/softball have been much more defiant of the CA rules.


Actually this ruling came out because of HS football and has nothing to do with other sports, at least they didn't thought about it.
Currently Football season suppose to start but because it didn't, a lot of football programs created club teams and playing each other.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 22, 2021)

ITFC Blues said:


> For some students the last day of on campus school was March 13, 2020.  The only way they are even allowed on campus is for "conditioning".


And maybe for them you don’t have sports.  It’s unfair but so is life.  I get “someone at your kid’s school has Covid” emails everyday.  And while I realize it could always be worse, I don’t see why playing school sports and club sports, at the same time, raises the stakes.  All these kids are doing it now.  What’s wrong with taking their temperatures before a match?  That’s the bullshit tactic they’re using now.  

What am I missing?


----------



## dad4 (Jan 22, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> And maybe for them you don’t have sports.  It’s unfair but so is life.  I get “someone at your kid’s school has Covid” emails everyday.  And while I realize it could always be worse, I don’t see why playing school sports and club sports, at the same time, raises the stakes.  All these kids are doing it now.  What’s wrong with taking their temperatures before a match?  That’s the bullshit tactic they’re using now.
> 
> What am I missing?


Along with temperature, do a quick smell test.  Open a bottle of extract and have the kid tell you what it is.  If you can’t tell the difference between lemon, peppermint, and vanilla, you probably shouldn’t be playing.

It is not a lab test, but it is cheap, fast, and catches a fraction of cases.  They also have a scratch and sniff version you can buy.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 22, 2021)

Link to an article on the idea:









						At-home DIY smell tests could catch Covid-19 cases | CNN
					

Covid-19 patients often lose their sense of smell and taste. This is rare for a viral infection. At-home smell tests could be used as a screening tool and help slow the spread of the coronavirus -- and they're free and easy for all to do.




					www.cnn.com
				




NYT ran something similar.

It is not a good way to prove you don't have covid.  It is a good way to decide you need a real test.

Besides, you're going to have a cup of coffee anyway.   You might as well take a sniff and pay attention.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 22, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> These kids are playing 20 different sports and sitting in classrooms together now.  Who are we kidding?


after going to the beach, the mall, parties and costco and nobody is dying under the age of 24


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 22, 2021)

well if you got to choose which way do you go?

Im thinking go with club because CIF are just political pawns and will shut it down in a heart beat to appease the dictator


----------



## soccer4us (Jan 23, 2021)

We focus on the kids for this rule but how many coaches will quit HS soccer if it happens for club due to financial reasons? If I was an AD, I would't like the proposition of finding a handful of coaches potentially for a 6 week season. Unfortunate for all involved. We act like these kids literally go to HS practice and home. Of course they hang out with friends which is a different cohort, right? Or when they play another team. Isn't that exposing yourself to other cohort? Common sense is often optional...


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 23, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> well if you got to choose which way do you go?
> 
> Im thinking go with club because CIF are just political pawns and will shut it down in a heart beat to appease the dictator


The coaching staff at the high school my daughters attend are all club coaches for the same club and a vast number of the players also play for that club. This certainly will create a dilemma.


----------



## crush (Jan 23, 2021)

Let's all be patient and not jump to conclusions about whta might or might not happen.  I used to be the guy always out in front with soccer, just because I wanted get the best deal out there for my goat.....lol!!!  I see things changing for the best now.  Slow down everyone and focus on what you got, which is really only today.  Make the best of today   No reason to think about what might happen or might not happen with socal soccer, right? Today is all we got.  Live free and find something fun to do today.  My wife and I are looking to help others in need today and then have a date and have a night cap movie in bed with ice cream.  Hmmm, heaven right there folks.  Love you guys and I'll catch up with all of you tomorrow.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 23, 2021)

outside! said:


> What is even worse is that CIF forbids kids from attending college soccer ID camps without permission from CIF, and then limits them to two camps. Due to the timing of HS soccer and college soccer (different time of the year) vs. HS football and college football (same time of the year), this rule does not impact football players. This is structural sexism and one day CIF will get nailed by a Title IX lawsuit.


Not exactly correct,  you can attend 2 ID camps during the high school season with AD approval from your school.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 23, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> well if you got to choose which way do you go?
> 
> Im thinking go with club because CIF are just political pawns and will shut it down in a heart beat to appease the dictator


Clubs usually shut down for December and January during the season for high school ball. Maybe they will just take their break a little later like march and April to allow for high school games. Our school notified us that soccer practice was starting the end of February.


----------



## GT45 (Jan 23, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Clubs usually shut down for December and January during the season for high school ball. Maybe they will just take their break a little later like march and April to allow for high school games. Our school notified us that soccer practice was starting the end of February.


Clubs are not going to shut down for a couple of months in the spring. Spring is their regular season time, and they have to get their league games in. High School is inserting itself into club season, not the other way around. And, it is CIF with the rule. They created the issue. Clubs did not.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 23, 2021)

GT45 said:


> Clubs are not going to shut down for a couple of months in the spring. Spring is their regular season time, and they have to get their league games in. High School is inserting itself into club season, not the other way around. And, it is CIF with the rule. They created the issue. Clubs did not.


True but its possible the clubs may figure a way to condense their spring schedule and move it back a bit to allow high school.


----------



## GT45 (Jan 23, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> True but its possible the clubs may figure a way to condense their spring schedule and move it back a bit to allow high school.


Where do you expect it to move to? SCDSL teams would be looking to fit league games and National Cup in. ECNL teams would be looking to fit their entire fall and spring schedule into a single spring. There is no room to move it. There are not enough weekends as it is. The new season starts in July.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 23, 2021)

GT45 said:


> Where do you expect it to move to? SCDSL teams would be looking to fit league games and National Cup in. ECNL teams would be looking to fit their entire fall and spring schedule into a single spring. There is no room to move it. There are not enough weekends as it is. The new season starts in July.


Was thinking may and june with league games coordinated with state cup and national cup?


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 24, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Was thinking may and june with league games coordinated with state cup and national cup?


Takes about 3 months advance planning and time is running short.   

For HS best I can think of is April - May local league season with championships a big longshot for the southern section. There LA Country playoff site at Warrren or any place where several counties converge is going to be a very difficult to pull off.

This year who knows if cups can or will be played, but need to start somewhere, getting to orange tier in time to plan will be a tall order.


----------



## outside! (Jan 25, 2021)

crush said:


> I look it at as saving money.  CIF is only for three months.  Work together?  No way it's healthy to do both so I think it's wise this year for the either or.


You either responded to a different post, did not read my post or did not understand it.


----------



## crush (Jan 25, 2021)

outside! said:


> You either responded to a different post, did not read my post or did not understand it.


Probably a mix of all three.  I hope all is well with you bro and dd.


----------



## dawson (Jan 25, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Clubs usually shut down for December and January during the season for high school ball. Maybe they will just take their break a little later like march and April to allow for high school games. Our school notified us that soccer practice was starting the end of February.


Most clubs who did not go to AZ have been on break since March.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 25, 2021)

dawson said:


> Most clubs who did not go to AZ have been on break since March.


Yes, valid point but confined to California only of course. I know practice was limited and scrimmages almost non existent.  I hope things will improve in 2021. I see where the governor has lifted all stay at home restrictions now that the new administration is in so maybe youth sports will resume to like they are in all the other states.

High school soccer is a fun experience for kids especially those that are seniors this year so it would be nice if they could play their last school games. Hopefully CIF and club can work something out.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 25, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Yes, valid point but confined to California only of course. I know practice was limited and scrimmages almost non existent.  I hope things will improve in 2021. I see where the governor has lifted all stay at home restrictions now that the new administration is in so maybe youth sports will resume to like they are in all the other states.
> 
> High school soccer is a fun experience for kids especially those that are seniors this year so it would be nice if they could play their last school games. Hopefully CIF and club can work something out.


Club never had any restrictions - CIF did. 
If season will happen this year, there are quite of few unknown's.
Here are just important ones....

1. With many HS sports going at the same time, it will be a game every day using HS field. This means no time/room for practice
2. Clubs who are using HS fields for training, will not be able to do so.
3. Referees will be stretched to a point that you'll be lucky to get 1 for your game.


----------



## crush (Jan 25, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Yes, valid point but confined to California only of course. I know practice was limited and scrimmages almost non existent.  I hope things will improve in 2021. I see where the governor has lifted all stay at home restrictions now that the new administration is in so maybe youth sports will resume to like they are in all the other states.
> 
> High school soccer is a fun experience for kids especially those that are seniors this year so it would be nice if they could play their last school games. Hopefully CIF and club can work something out.


That was be amazing.  These two have been at odds for a long time.  Hopefully we ALL can work together for kid sakes and sure For Pete's Sakes would appreciate everyone putting past sins behind them and work out a common good for all players.  The key is maximum number of games a week.  I say three is good.  Maybe two HS and one ECNL?  Maybe only 160 of actual game minutes allowed each week?  For example, Susie Soccer playes club but rarely plays in the games and if she does, maybe 20 minutes.  However, Susie is amazing in HS and one of the top players.  Actually, Susie plays with Ganas representing her HS team and has more fun and plays the whole game.  Plus it's FREE!!!!!  Club is full of broken promises and just pressure for certain Susie types.  The GOAT that plays all the minutes all the time needs to be watched by the parents so no over use is in place. Happy Monday to all of you today.  God Bless You


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 25, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Club never had any restrictions - CIF did.
> If season will happen this year, there are quite of few unknown's.
> Here are just important ones....
> 
> ...


Aren't high school games on weekdays? They are in my area. Club games are on weekends. I don't think refs will be an issue.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 25, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Aren't high school games on weekdays? They are in my area. Club games are on weekends. I don't think refs will be an issue.


Do you really think those refs can do games 7 days a week?


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 25, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Aren't high school games on weekdays? They are in my area. Club games are on weekends. I don't think refs will be an issue.


Most are during the week.   Some leagues and privates do have Saturday games.

biggest gotcha's currently:
Orange tier required before playing. One cohort at a time
Mask required at all times even during play
No concurrent play with club sports
Bus travel for away games.
All the other covid restrictions such as adhering to all  local and county health guidelines.
Games shall utilize a three-ball rotation, ensuring that anytime a ball goes out of play it shall be 
sanitized thoroughly with a bleach wipe before returning to the rotation.









						Updated Covid-19 Sport Guidelines [Updated 3.10.21] - CIF Southern Section
					





					cifss.org
				




Getting through all the above and more could be possible but how many are really going to be able to pull that off?


----------



## GT45 (Jan 25, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Yes, valid point but confined to California only of course. I know practice was limited and scrimmages almost non existent.  I hope things will improve in 2021. I see where the governor has lifted all stay at home restrictions now that the new administration is in so maybe youth sports will resume to like they are in all the other states.
> 
> High school soccer is a fun experience for kids especially those that are seniors this year so it would be nice if they could play their last school games. Hopefully CIF and club can work something out.


The governor issued the stay at home restrictions AFTER the new administration won the election. He has now removed them. It was not political.  Nice try though.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 25, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Club never had any restrictions - CIF did.
> If season will happen this year, there are quite of few unknown's.
> Here are just important ones....
> 
> ...


I meant practice restrictions like distance training at practice.  One ref is better then a canceled high school season.  If CIF allowed players to play club and high school simultaneously,  players, coaches and refs would find a way to make it work. High school games are typically during the week. Club league and tournament games are on the weekends.  Yes watching for to many games or to much training will be important to avoid injuries.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 25, 2021)

GT45 said:


> The governor issued the stay at home restrictions AFTER the new administration won the election. He has now removed them. It was not political.  Nice try though.


Lol, ok and funny the rest of the large socialist utopias dropped their restrictions to but of course not political but I dont want to go down this road again because now we even here from the WHO that the rapid test is inaccurate and resulted in millions of false positives so maybe you are correct.  The governors in the heavily restricted states realized that the China virus test was flawed and their economies were dying so they decided to lift restrictions.  Nothing political there at all.

Bet we will even be able to play soccer in California with the new administration up and running hard hard left.


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 25, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Do you really think those refs can do games 7 days a week?


Most actually do during the high school soccer season. It's a great 2 months, income-wise.


----------



## GeekKid (Jan 25, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Most actually do during the high school soccer season. It's a great 2 months, income-wise.


Just curious, how much do refs make per match for club and High School?


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 25, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Most actually do during the high school soccer season. It's a great 2 months, income-wise.


Nah 3-5pm games during the week normally only attract a certain demographic. Retired or don't have 9-5's or regular jobs.  The pay is not that good mostly locals, ayso types,  seniors, etc


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 25, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Most actually do during the high school soccer season. It's a great 2 months, income-wise.


You are right, some do, but I would argue it's the "most". Most can't even do one game right


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 25, 2021)

GT45 said:


> The governor issued the stay at home restrictions AFTER the new administration won the election. He has now removed them. It was not political.  Nice try though.


The only thing that is political about this is the amount of pressure he is under to save his Governorship.


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 25, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Nah 3-5pm games during the week normally only attract a certain demographic. Retired or don't have 9-5's or regular jobs.  The pay is not that good mostly locals, ayso types,  seniors, etc


Where I live, there are a lot of seasonal ag workers. A lot of them are passionate about soccer and either play and/or ref. I see a lot of them reffing high school games, especially since it is the off season for their jobs. So they might be collecting unemployment and also make money reffing club and adult leagues on the weekends. That's what I see here, not sure about other places.


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 25, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Where I live, there are a lot of seasonal ag workers. A lot of them are passionate about soccer and either play and/or ref. I see a lot of them reffing high school games, especially since it is the off season for their jobs. So they might be collecting unemployment and also make money reffing club and adult leagues on the weekends. That's what I see here, not sure about other places.


Ah I see yeah it's different in my part of semi urban LA county.

Might be different this year but for both my kids they were lucky to get 1 out of the 2 refs that could actually run or weren't already over the hill.  Bless them they did ok and of course I didn't attend much at all during the week but from film I've seen or heard from others club refs where rarely seen in our section.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 27, 2021)

GT45 said:


> The governor issued the stay at home restrictions AFTER the new administration won the election. He has now removed them. It was not political.  Nice try though.


The governor issued the stay at home restrictions, personally broke them on camera and is lifting them only because the recall pressure justifies the # of cases.

Nice try, though.


----------



## Yours in futbol (Jan 27, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> The governor issued the stay at home restrictions, personally broke them on camera and is lifting them only because the recall pressure justifies the # of cases.
> 
> Nice try, though.


I come to this site, and to this thread in particular, because I like to keep tabs on the status of restrictions and see whether, when, and under what conditions my kids will be able to play soccer this year in High School and Club.  Please stop continuously derailing threads with your personal politics.  You have the off topic board - you use it often.  Why can't you keep that separate from posting here in the NORCAL forum about CIF restrictions?  Do you even have kids in Norcal that want to play HS soccer this year?

Anyway, mine just got word from the HS coaches that they'll have to choose between club and HS, and that the HS "season" will likely be a conglomerate camplike atmosphere focusing on seniors.  I feel bad for the seniors, especially the ones that worked so hard to make varsity this year.


----------



## GT45 (Jan 27, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> The governor issued the stay at home restrictions, personally broke them on camera and is lifting them only because the recall pressure justifies the # of cases.
> 
> Nice try, though.


Your statement has nothing to do with what I was referencing. What I said was in response to another poster. And, my response was 100% accurate. I am not a fan of his either, although I am a democrat. We all know he broke them. That doesn't change anything about what I said. As the poster just said, keep politics off this thread.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 27, 2021)

Yours in futbol said:


> I come to this site, and to this thread in particular, because I like to keep tabs on the status of restrictions and see whether, when, and under what conditions my kids will be able to play soccer this year in High School and Club.  Please stop continuously derailing threads with your personal politics.  You have the off topic board - you use it often.  Why can't you keep that separate from posting here in the NORCAL forum about CIF restrictions?  Do you even have kids in Norcal that want to play HS soccer this year?
> 
> Anyway, mine just got word from the HS coaches that they'll have to choose between club and HS, and that the HS "season" will likely be a conglomerate camplike atmosphere focusing on seniors.  I feel bad for the seniors, especially the ones that worked so hard to make varsity this year.


Not sure what your child/children are going to do about choosing, but my two more than likely will chose club for many reasons. Essentially it will be an easy choice for them.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 27, 2021)

GT45 said:


> Your statement has nothing to do with what I was referencing. What I said was in response to another poster. And, my response was 100% accurate. I am not a fan of his either, although I am a democrat. We all know he broke them. That doesn't change anything about what I said. As the poster just said, keep politics off this thread.


So you start your post with “the governor...” but you want me, responding to you, to keep politics off this thread?

LMAO!  Yeah, you’re a democrat.  Do as I say and not as I do.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 27, 2021)

Yours in futbol said:


> I come to this site, and to this thread in particular, because I like to keep tabs on the status of restrictions and see whether, when, and under what conditions my kids will be able to play soccer this year in High School and Club.  Please stop continuously derailing threads with your personal politics.  You have the off topic board - you use it often.  Why can't you keep that separate from posting here in the NORCAL forum about CIF restrictions?  Do you even have kids in Norcal that want to play HS soccer this year?
> 
> Anyway, mine just got word from the HS coaches that they'll have to choose between club and HS, and that the HS "season" will likely be a conglomerate camplike atmosphere focusing on seniors.  I feel bad for the seniors, especially the ones that worked so hard to make varsity this year.


Thanks for singling me out and not others that talk politics here.  I’m sure you have a valid reason for it.  

Yes, unlike others here, I have kids playing sports under the CIF umbrella.  Anything else, Karen?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 27, 2021)

Yours in futbol said:


> I come to this site, and to this thread in particular, because I like to keep tabs on the status of restrictions and see whether, when, and under what conditions my kids will be able to play soccer this year in High School and Club.  Please stop continuously derailing threads with your personal politics.  You have the off topic board - you use it often.  Why can't you keep that separate from posting here in the NORCAL forum about CIF restrictions?  Do you even have kids in Norcal that want to play HS soccer this year?
> 
> Anyway, mine just got word from the HS coaches that they'll have to choose between club and HS, and that the HS "season" will likely be a conglomerate camplike atmosphere focusing on seniors.  I feel bad for the seniors, especially the ones that worked so hard to make varsity this year.


Actually, your HS coaches giving you wrong information. 
Couple of thigs in play here....
1. CIF came out with rescinding outside competition Bylaw due to Football trying to get around rules by creating club teams so they can play. No thought was given to other sports.
2. This was being looked at to keep kids within same group according to CDPH, which becomes obsolete once we will be in Moderate or Minimal tier, when Soccer will be actually possible.
3. Club have no schedule vs HS who does.
3. CIF changes almost daily so we don't know what will happen in March.

I would stop listening to club and HS coaches spreading misinformation. Some things we have control over and some things we don't. This one of the latter.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 27, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Not sure what your child/children are going to do about choosing, but my two more than likely will chose club for many reasons. Essentially it will be an easy choice for them.


Mine too


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 27, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Actually, your HS coaches giving you wrong information.
> Couple of thigs in play here....
> 1. CIF came out with rescinding outside competition Bylaw due to Football trying to get around rules by creating club teams so they can play. No thought was given to other sports.
> 2. This was being looked at to keep kids within same group according to CDPH, which becomes obsolete once we will be in Moderate or Minimal tier, when Soccer will be actually possible.
> ...


and there is other thing....unless Playoffs will happen, all those CIF rules are irrelevant if we can just have HS League play


----------



## outside! (Jan 27, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> and there is other thing....unless Playoffs will happen, all those CIF rules are irrelevant if we can just have HS League play


Not if a player goes to an unapproved college ID camp, or more than two ID camps. Probably not an issue this year however, but I have given up near future predictions until we enter the new age of light without heat.


----------



## crush (Jan 27, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Not sure what your child/children are going to do about choosing, but my two more than likely will chose club for many reasons. Essentially it will be an easy choice for them.


Want to take a guess what my goat will choose bro....lol?


----------



## crush (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm starting to get angry everyone and I dont want those feelings to take over my day.  I want to confess to all of you.  Basically, I hate club soccer right now.  I hate what the leaders are doing to us in California.  I tired!!!  I want all my money back over the last three years or at least half back.  This is utter nonsense and i just fed up with the last three years of soccer in socal.  Punks can't get along because of turf wars, market share wars, stealing other goats from clubs because you can, dont care about others, divisons with Cal South and US Soccer, lairs, thieves and coaches who go around manipulating kids and moms and their fathers.  Stop it!!! Anyway, I hope the MLS, GALs, ECNL and the other leagues can find a way to work better with the kids of the future.  My dd is finished with this tease.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 27, 2021)

crush said:


> I'm starting to get angry everyone and I dont want those feelings to take over my day.  I want to confess to all of you.  Basically, I hate club soccer right now.  I hate what the leaders are doing to us in California.  I tired!!!  I want all my money back over the last three years or at least half back.  This is utter nonsense and i just fed up with the last three years of soccer in socal.  Punks can't get along because of turf wars, market share wars, stealing other goats from clubs because you can, dont care about others, divisons with Cal South and US Soccer, lairs, thieves and coaches who go around manipulating kids and moms and their fathers.  Stop it!!! Anyway, I hope the MLS, GALs, ECNL and the other leagues can find a way to work better with the kids of the future.  My dd is finished with this tease.


I think this is how most parents feel once their player is old enough to drive.  In the younger years, us parents don't know enough about the "system".  By the time we figure it out, our kids are too old and only have 1 or 2 years left. And as parents we are too tired from all of it to go back and try to fight the system for the younger kids coming up.


----------



## crush (Jan 27, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I think this is how most parents feel once their player is old enough to drive.  In the younger years, us parents don't know enough about the "system".  By the time we figure it out, our kids are too old and only have 1 or 2 years left. And as parents we are too tired from all of it to go back and try to fight the system for the younger kids coming up.


It is what it is coach buck.  I tried to get my dd into the most competitive games the last threes years but as we all know, some people are hogs and just selfish.  They wanted all the treats and glory of soccer for their club and their own children and they caused all this division.  Greed, power & control can do a number on folks.  Karma will prevail!!!


----------



## timbuck (Jan 27, 2021)

crush said:


> It is what it is coach buck.  I tried to get my dd into the most competitive games the last threes years but as we all know, some people are hogs and just selfish.  They wanted all the treats and glory of soccer for their club and their own children and they caused all this division.  Greed, power & control can do a number on folks.  Karma will prevail!!!


I think we are about to see a weird shift for the HS aged players.
If they aren't looking to play in college-  I think the SCSDL/Coast/SDDA type of play just goes away.  Or will be very minimal.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 27, 2021)

Does this mean that gone are the days that anyone gets recruited from a HS game? (Mine are not that old yet, so genuinely curious.)


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Does this mean that gone are the days that anyone gets recruited from a HS game? (Mine are not that old yet, so genuinely curious.)


I don't know of anyone being recruited from a high school game, but I have seen coaches at high school games watching players they already know about.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Jan 27, 2021)

espola said:


> I don't know of anyone being recruited from a high school game, but I have seen coaches at high school games watching players they already know about.


I agree -- can lead to some others getting recruited from the HS game though not many.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 27, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> I agree -- can lead to some others getting recruited from the HS game though not many.


Agree. I mentioned this in the past, but if college coaches go to a high school game it’s to solidify their decision only after scouting from the club level.


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 27, 2021)

Since this is a NorCal thread, here you go!


			Santa Clara County's Youth Sports Guidelines Leave Student Athletes Disappointed


----------



## dad4 (Jan 27, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Since this is a NorCal thread, here you go!
> 
> 
> Santa Clara County's Youth Sports Guidelines Leave Student Athletes Disappointed


Revision at the bottom of the article says SCC is going with state rules for sports, but no additional limits.

The other good news is that new cases are dropping fast.  CA Rt is 0.81, and SCC just had our third straight day of 600 or fewer cases.  Two or three weeks ago it was averaging over 1300.  

If current trends continue, official games and scrimmages start shortly after fields dry out in March.


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 27, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Revision at the bottom of the article says SCC is going with state rules for sports, but no additional limits.
> 
> The other good news is that new cases are dropping fast.  CA Rt is 0.81, and SCC just had our third straight day of 600 or fewer cases.  Two or three weeks ago it was averaging over 1300.
> 
> If current trends continue, official games and scrimmages start shortly after fields dry out in March.


That update was not on there when I posted. Good to know.


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 27, 2021)

COVID Restrictions: Santa Clara County Allows Youth Sports To Proceed Following Outcry
		

This was updated 50 minutes ago.


----------



## crush (Jan 27, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> COVID Restrictions: Santa Clara County Allows Youth Sports To Proceed Following Outcry
> 
> 
> This was updated 50 minutes ago.


Thank you, thank you.  I was at the Great Park tonight and there were a great number of people everywhere.  Yes, the mask were on.  Play ball and let's get the kids playing soccer.  We want ECNL to reverse course and let the kids play Houston


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 28, 2021)

Our club has been jelling.  Coaches told the kids last night about having to choose and telling them that the club will be ramping up games and tournaments going forward if available.  They want all players continuing with the club.  This has nothing to do with money as all fees have been paid. This is a chance for the team to continue improving.   All sophomores(and some freshman) so thankfully have two years of High School in the future. Daughter will run track to get some High School sports in.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 28, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Agree. I mentioned this in the past, but if college coaches go to a high school game it’s to solidify their decision only after scouting from the club level.


^^^^THIS. 

They are not starting their recruiting at the HS games. They have seen the players before in club and are just following up at a HS game or two.


----------



## crush (Jan 28, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> ^^^^THIS.
> 
> They are not starting their recruiting at the HS games. They have seen the players before in club and are just following up at a HS game or two.


What a coach will actually see is a Playa who plays with passion ((ganas)), pride for school, play for friends and community.  This is same environment as college.


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 28, 2021)

crush said:


> What a coach will actually see is a Playa who plays with passion ((ganas)), pride for school, play for friends and community.  This is same environment as college.


Except with much less talent. 1 ECNL game consists of 15-20 college players (D1-NAIA). 1 high school game? 2-3 if you're lucky. Also, coaches want to see the good players play against good competition.


----------



## crush (Jan 28, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Except with much less talent. 1 ECNL game consists of 15-20 college players (D1-NAIA). 1 high school game? 2-3 if you're lucky. Also, coaches want to see the good players play against good competition.


That's because all the club coaches the last three years brainwashed everyone saying hs school soccer sucks and to spend your wealth with him/her and they will develop Playa. I think club has sucked the last three years because of so many things of greed and mis behaving by a few.  Anyway, Maps knows what I'm talking about.  HS soccer in other parts of this find country love it and so do I.


----------



## crush (Jan 28, 2021)

Plus, each league is different.  Sunset League is no joke.  With zero ecnl games this year and being forbid to travel, looks like hs has a chance to shine


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 28, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> ^^^^THIS.
> 
> They are not starting their recruiting at the HS games. They have seen the players before in club and are just following up at a HS game or two.


Exactly. I learned this many years ago from friends who are college coaches.


----------



## crush (Jan 28, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Exactly. I learned this many years ago from friends who are college coaches.


You guys are classic.  Sell it bro.....lol!!!  Figure out a way so the kids can do both.  If your son or dd is the next Freddy or Mia, then for Pets sakes, go all in soccer soccer soccer soccer, 4 days a week until and never set foot on a high school soccer field because it's so bad and horrible.  Ya, I know it's really bad for business too....lol!  My dd has not finished a club season now for three years straight.  I bet you still think it's all her fault too.  High School has been all she can do and I think just maybe, she might be able to go play at the next level without needing club middleman to help her.  We shall see


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 28, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Except with much less talent. 1 ECNL game consists of 15-20 college players (D1-NAIA). 1 high school game? 2-3 if you're lucky. Also, coaches want to see the good players play against good competition.


Yes and no - depends what school you are in


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 28, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Yes and no - depends what school you are in


Even if you have 10 college players on the field in HS, is that enough to judge a top player against that kind of competition?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 28, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Even if you have 10 college players on the field in HS, is that enough to judge a top player against that kind of competition?


Check out J Serra HS girls team


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 28, 2021)

crush said:


> You guys are classic.  Sell it bro.....lol!!!  Figure out a way so the kids can do both.  If your son or dd is the next Freddy or Mia, then for Pets sakes, go all in soccer soccer soccer soccer, 4 days a week until and never set foot on a high school soccer field because it's so bad and horrible.  Ya, I know it's really bad for business too....lol!  My dd has not finished a club season now for three years straight.  I bet you still think it's all her fault too.  High School has been all she can do and I think just maybe, she might be able to go play at the next level without needing club middleman to help her.  We shall see


What is wrong with you? I have no idea what your talking about. But, it certainly seems you once again are interjecting your own mislead ideas and confusing them with what was stated. That post has to do with recruitment and nothing to do with you ever. I


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 28, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Check out J Serra HS girls team


The question is the competition.


----------



## crush (Jan 28, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> What is wrong with you? I have no idea what your talking about. But, it certainly seems you once again are interjecting your own mislead ideas and confusing them with what was stated. That post has to do with recruitment and nothing to do with you ever. I


Nothing wrong with me.  Just correcting the record.  If you can play soccer, you dont need to play club to get a deal.  You can play HS only and get a deal.  I know three players playing D1 next year that did not play club.


----------



## outside! (Jan 28, 2021)

crush said:


> You guys are classic.  Sell it bro.....lol!!!  Figure out a way so the kids can do both.  If your son or dd is the next Freddy or Mia, then for Pets sakes, go all in soccer soccer soccer soccer, 4 days a week until and never set foot on a high school soccer field because it's so bad and horrible.  Ya, I know it's really bad for business too....lol!  My dd has not finished a club season now for three years straight.  I bet you still think it's all her fault too.  High School has been all she can do and I think just maybe, she might be able to go play at the next level without needing club middleman to help her.  We shall see


It is possible to play college soccer without playing club. Christina Burkenroad from Mission Bay HS went on to play D1 on the recommendation of her HS coach. It is not common, but college coaches will take talent anywhere they can find it. ID camps can be a way to get noticed by a coach.


----------



## crush (Jan 28, 2021)

outside! said:


> *It is possible to play college soccer without playing club*. Christina Burkenroad from Mission Bay HS went on to play D1 on the recommendation of her HS coach. It is not common, but college coaches will take talent anywhere they can find it. ID camps can be a way to get noticed by a coach.


Yes sir it is.  My dd has only played 11 league games in three years and with the looks of things, this is the end of her club career.  You know how I feel about the last three years of socal club.  I have one word:  Divisive!!!  What year is dd in college bro?


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 28, 2021)

crush said:


> Thank you, thank you.  I was at the Great Park tonight and there were a great number of people everywhere.  Yes, the mask were on.  Play ball and let's get the kids playing soccer.  We want ECNL to reverse course and let the kids play Houston


I was there to but didn't see any turtles.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 28, 2021)

outside! said:


> It is possible to play college soccer without playing club. Christina Burkenroad from Mission Bay HS went on to play D1 on the recommendation of her HS coach. It is not common, but college coaches will take talent anywhere they can find it. ID camps can be a way to get noticed by a coach.


So where did she train the other 9 months of the year?


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 28, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> I was there to but didn't see any turtles.


Maybe some unicorns?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 28, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> The question is the competition.


 My niece played in the cif championship game and semifinals last few years.  There were so many D1 players on both teams it was vey impressive.   Regular high school games are probably not a good indicator of quality games.  CIF games in the final rounds is a different story.
Here’s the other trend that’s going on.  There are so many futsal and indoor leagues now all over the region.   Most of these didn’t exist 5 years ago.   

You can get kids at a young age playing for  non ECNL clubs and develop their skills and play against great competition without the hassles of traveling and cost associated.    More than likely we will see great talent playing high school soccer just due to the current economic conditions impacting so many families.  They won’t recover for at least 3 years.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 28, 2021)

What if the club teams just have "under-cover scrimmages" during the high school season?  Seems to work out these past few months.
No club logo.  Coach hiding under a tree in a hoodie and sunglasses.


----------



## GT45 (Jan 28, 2021)

If HS is allowed to play games so is club. Clubs are not stopping for High School season. HS will either have to change their rule or make kids choose. But, this is not a club issue. It was created by CIF.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 28, 2021)

outside! said:


> It is possible to play college soccer without playing club. Christina Burkenroad from Mission Bay HS went on to play D1 on the recommendation of her HS coach. It is not common, but college coaches will take talent anywhere they can find it. ID camps can be a way to get noticed by a coach.


Good to hear about ID camps. My DD is on a pretty solid NPL team, I just don't ever see her moving to ECNL but she'd love to play in college. We'd never push her to go ECNL as she really loves her team and coach, and we feel that's important.


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 28, 2021)

timbuck said:


> What if the club teams just have "under-cover scrimmages" during the high school season?  Seems to work out these past few months.
> No club logo.  Coach hiding under a tree in a hoodie and sunglasses.


If the player(s) have time to practice or participate in two cohorts club not going care.

If someone tested positive and the contact tracing kicks in could get ugly for a HS kid that's latter found to be double dipping so to speak.

Playing games or paid scrimmages with refs could get messy with CIF unless they change the concurrent play rule, everyone has a camera and video nowadays so going low key in certain areas can be difficult.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 29, 2021)

timbuck said:


> What if the club teams just have "under-cover scrimmages" during the high school season?  Seems to work out these past few months.
> No club logo.  Coach hiding under a tree in a hoodie and sunglasses.


haha, is that what you are doing?


----------



## outside! (Jan 29, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> So where did she train the other 9 months of the year?


When she was younger, she played club. During her high school years the family had economic problems. She was living in a car for part of high school. She is a great athlete.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 29, 2021)

outside! said:


> When she was younger, she played club. During her high school years the family had economic problems. She was living in a car for part of high school. She is a great athlete.


I don't know of any club who would turn away a player like this due to a financial issue.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 29, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> I don't know of any club who would turn away a player like this due to a financial issue.


If she was living out of a car, it may have been hard to even get to a practice, (understandably so.)


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 29, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> If she was living out of a car, it may have been hard to even get to a practice, (understandably so.)


Honestly we would take any kid in from our team if they were in this situation.  So glad she accomplished what she did.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 29, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> haha, is that what you are doing?


First rule of scrimmage club....


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 29, 2021)

outside! said:


> When she was younger, she played club. During her high school years the family had economic problems. She was living in a car for part of high school. She is a great athlete.


Sounds like she’s a badass, too.  Good for her.


----------



## notintheface (Jan 30, 2021)

timbuck said:


> What if the club teams just have "under-cover scrimmages" during the high school season?  Seems to work out these past few months.
> No club logo.  Coach hiding under a tree in a hoodie and sunglasses.


If you get caught, you will get royally, royally fucked. Big big consequences. This isn't the same as practicing-during-COVID. A coach willing to risk the penalties of this isn't a coach your kids want to play for.


----------



## notintheface (Jan 30, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> I don't know of any club who would turn away a player like this due to a financial issue.


Pre-COVID-- yes. Now-- don't be surprised.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 30, 2021)

notintheface said:


> If you get caught, you will get royally, royally fucked. Big big consequences. This isn't the same as practicing-during-COVID. A coach willing to risk the penalties of this isn't a coach your kids want to play for.


Caught by whom?  What are some of these “Big big consequences” you speak of?

FYI......There are college coaches attending “scrimmages” in SD.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 30, 2021)

notintheface said:


> If you get caught, you will get royally, royally fucked. Big big consequences. This isn't the same as practicing-during-COVID. A coach willing to risk the penalties of this isn't a coach your kids want to play for.


The HS would get in trouble.  Not the club.  And I think specifically the HS player would get in trouble-  No longer allowed to participate (not sure if remainder of season or a few game suspension).  And the HS team would likely have to forfeit any games that an ineligible player participated in.
If the HS coach knowingly allowed a player to play a HS game will also participating in a club game, that HS coach probably gets in trouble too.

Lots of HS sports have club coaches.  Our school has the volleyball team run by a local volleyball club.  Our soccer (girls) is an ex-club coach. I think our boys soccer program is run by a club coach.  Pretty sure the other schools in our district have similar set ups.


----------



## GT45 (Jan 30, 2021)

Why would club coaches need to do hidden scrimmages during HS season? If HS is allowed to play games, club teams will be able to also. Kids will have to choose if HS keeps this rule in place.


----------



## Publius (Jan 31, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> If we even make it to the tier needed for soccer, which is a big if,  then club soccer will finally be allowed tourneys, spring leagues, and club teams will finally be able to play games on weekends.   Considering most clubs have been going half speed, do you think any of them want their players gone for 3 months for High School after the year that they have had?
> 
> Mine is going to run track.   First tier back, and can do it and club soccer.


The CIF rule press release said they’re doing this because the CDPH said you can’t be participating in more than one team at a time.  So that’s about “cohorting for safety”, not the standard completion rule.  If that’s right, the rule would Yee that you can’t be participating on any other team in any other sport (club or HS) when you’re on a HS team.  So that press release about the rule either totally wrong as to why this did that or they adopted a rule that doesn’t even do what they want.  Not to mention it wouldn’t make sense once you start competing in HS because by definition you’re leaving your stable cohort when you compete anyway.  None of this makes sense.  Is the rule they just adopted actually just reimplementing the old rule about competing in the same sport at the same time or is it something new tans broader that would prohibit kids from playing any second sport anywhere?


----------



## Publius (Jan 31, 2021)

Publius said:


> The CIF rule press release said they’re doing this because the CDPH said you can’t be participating in more than one team at a time.  So that’s about “cohorting for safety”, not the standard completion rule.  If that’s right, the rule would Yee that you can’t be participating on any other team in any other sport (club or HS) when you’re on a HS team.  So that press release about the rule either totally wrong as to why this did that or they adopted a rule that doesn’t even do what they want.  Not to mention it wouldn’t make sense once you start competing in HS because by definition you’re leaving your stable cohort when you compete anyway.  None of this makes sense.  Is the rule they just adopted actually just reimplementing the old rule about competing in the same sport at the same time or is it something new tans broader that would prohibit kids from playing any second sport anywhere?


With at least a few less typos this time:
The CIF rule press release said they’re doing this because the CDPH said you can’t participate in more than one team at a time.  So that’s about “cohorting for safety”, not the standard competition rule.  If that’s right, the rule should say that you can’t participate on any other team in any other sport (club or HS) when you’re on a HS team.  So that press release about the reason for the rule is either totally wrong as to why they adopted it or they adopted a rule that doesn’t even do what they want.  Not to mention it wouldn’t make sense once you start competing in HS because by definition you’re leaving your stable cohort when you compete anyway.  None of this makes sense.  Is the rule they just adopted actually just reimplementing the old rule about competing in the same sport at the same time or is it something new and broader that would prohibit kids from playing any second sport anywhere?


----------



## dad4 (Jan 31, 2021)

If the goal is to minimize cross-team transmission, the rule will end up applying to any player participating on a second team.  Even if CIF initially got the details wrong, DPH will help them fix it.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jan 31, 2021)

Publius said:


> With at least a few less typos this time:
> The CIF rule press release said they’re doing this because the CDPH said you can’t participate in more than one team at a time.  So that’s about “cohorting for safety”, not the standard competition rule.  If that’s right, the rule should say that you can’t participate on any other team in any other sport (club or HS) when you’re on a HS team.  So that press release about the reason for the rule is either totally wrong as to why they adopted it or they adopted a rule that doesn’t even do what they want.  Not to mention it wouldn’t make sense once you start competing in HS because by definition you’re leaving your stable cohort when you compete anyway.  None of this makes sense.  Is the rule they just adopted actually just reimplementing the old rule about competing in the same sport at the same time or is it something new and broader that would prohibit kids from playing any second sport anywhere?


That’s correct - it prohibits you from practicing or playing any other sport while you’re playing HS.


----------



## Publius (Jan 31, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> That’s correct - it prohibits you from practicing or playing any other sport while you’re playing HS.


If that’s right there’s tons of people unknowingly violating that requirement


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 31, 2021)

Publius said:


> If that’s right there’s tons of people unknowingly violating that requirement


In LA county some HS athletic directors & coaches have been sending out updates but besides the 10 travel quarantine notice the dual cohorts and change of the CIF dual play rule is newer so might take a while to trickle down.   

The don't ask don't tell kind of things outside of schools are one tactic and not everybody follows "recommendations"


----------



## Speed (Jan 31, 2021)

Publius said:


> If that’s right there’s tons of people unknowingly violating that requirement


for MONTHS.....................


----------



## Publius (Jan 31, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> In LA county some HS athletic directors & coaches have been sending out updates but besides the 10 travel quarantine notice the dual cohorts and change of the CIF dual play rule is newer so might take a while to trickle down.
> 
> The don't ask don't tell kind of things outside of schools are one tactic and not everybody follows "recommendations"


Without commenting on the propriety, people doing what they do and others knowing about it or not in terms of did you leave the county and fail to lock yourself in your house is one thing and also probably not that visible.  Everyone knows and it’s visible that a bunch of cross country runners are also playing club soccer, a bunch of football players are also playing club baseball, etc.  It’s very visible.  If the dual play rule really isn’t sport specific (I.e., can’t play club soccer in HS season once you compete in a HS game), that’s unfortunately huge.  With club soccer being close to year round, large number of athletes compete (or perhaps now they condition instead) in HS sports while playing club soccer.   Is this always how the HS dual play has worked or that new?  When cif said they were rescinding the waiver I kind of thought it just went back to how it has always worked as opposed to being something new.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 1, 2021)

Publius said:


> Without commenting on the propriety, people doing what they do and others knowing about it or not in terms of did you leave the county and fail to lock yourself in your house is one thing and also probably not that visible.  Everyone knows and it’s visible that a bunch of cross country runners are also playing club soccer, a bunch of football players are also playing club baseball, etc.  It’s very visible.  If the dual play rule really isn’t sport specific (I.e., can’t play club soccer in HS season once you compete in a HS game), that’s unfortunately huge.  With club soccer being close to year round, large number of athletes compete (or perhaps now they condition instead) in HS sports while playing club soccer.   Is this always how the HS dual play has worked or that new?  When cif said they were rescinding the waiver I kind of thought it just went back to how it has always worked as opposed to being something new.


They basically went back to the old rule that you cant play club and HS at the same time.  Worked out fine in previous years since club would take a winter break.  Due to COVID, they rescinded this rule back in early Fall in hopes that some sort of season might be able to be played for HS and club sports.  They recongized there may be some overlap, so they were going to allow players to double up.
Now they've changed their mind because they dont want to cross contaminate players from clubs and different high schools.  But when you play a  HS game (someday soon.  maybe) you'll be crossing with players from other schools/cities.
The whole thing is pretty silly.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 1, 2021)

timbuck said:


> They basically went back to the old rule that you cant play club and HS at the same time.  Worked out fine in previous years since club would take a winter break.  Due to COVID, they rescinded this rule back in early Fall in hopes that some sort of season might be able to be played for HS and club sports.  They recongized there may be some overlap, so they were going to allow players to double up.
> Now they've changed their mind because they dont want to cross contaminate players from clubs and different high schools.  But when you play a  HS game (someday soon.  maybe) you'll be crossing with players from other schools/cities.
> The whole thing is pretty silly.


So you Okay with an idea that player will practice every day (maybe twice a day) and play 4-5 games a week in between for 2 month, but everything else is silly?


----------



## timbuck (Feb 1, 2021)

On no.  I'm not ok with it at all.
I'm not sure what my team/players will do if there is a HS season.  I'll worry about it if we have an announced season at some point.


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 1, 2021)

Publius said:


> With at least a few less typos this time:
> The CIF rule press release said they’re doing this because the CDPH said you can’t participate in more than one team at a time.  So that’s about “cohorting for safety”, not the standard competition rule.  If that’s right, the rule should say that you can’t participate on any other team in any other sport (club or HS) when you’re on a HS team.  So that press release about the reason for the rule is either totally wrong as to why they adopted it or they adopted a rule that doesn’t even do what they want.  Not to mention it wouldn’t make sense once you start competing in HS because by definition you’re leaving your stable cohort when you compete anyway.  None of this makes sense.  Is the rule they just adopted actually just reimplementing the old rule about competing in the same sport at the same time or is it something new and broader that would prohibit kids from playing any second sport anywhere?


For now it is reimplementing the old rule under section 600, which by the way still allows futsal and indoor soccer (indoor????)  So we are talking two different things.   CDPH and CIF.  CIF said going back to old rules since the new rules violate CDPH.   CIF old rules say no club soccer and High School soccer same time.  Per old CIF rules Club soccer and another sport are still allowed.    CIF also stated that playing with your Club team already doesn't violate any rules since no games have been played in High School.  Thus you can practice with High School, but not play a game with them as that is when violation goes into effect.  Plus CIF has added Mask requirements.   

Now CDPH says only practice with your own cohort.  Plus they won't actually let you play games yet.   So you might not violate CIF but would violate CDPH?  Everyone seems to be violating CDPH,  indoor basketball, volleyball, pickup games of basketball,  soccer, football,  hopscotch.   Looks like they need the enforcers from CIF working for CDPH.


----------



## Publius (Feb 1, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> For now it is reimplementing the old rule under section 600, which by the way still allows futsal and indoor soccer (indoor????)  So we are talking two different things.   CDPH and CIF.  CIF said going back to old rules since the new rules violate CDPH.   CIF old rules say no club soccer and High School soccer same time.  Per old CIF rules Club soccer and another sport are still allowed.    CIF also stated that playing with your Club team already doesn't violate any rules since no games have been played in High School.  Thus you can practice with High School, but not play a game with them as that is when violation goes into effect.  Plus CIF has added Mask requirements.
> 
> Now CDPH says only practice with your own cohort.  Plus they won't actually let you play games yet.   So you might not violate CIF but would violate CDPH?  Everyone seems to be violating CDPH,  indoor basketball, volleyball, pickup games of basketball,  soccer, football,  hopscotch.   Looks like they need the enforcers from CIF working for CDPH.


Thanks that’s what I kind of understood it to be except that the cif statement they’re making the change because of the CDPH rule then makes no sense at all because you still have mixing from other sports and even in same sport up until competition.  Guess you just have to divorce trying to make sense of it from the actual rule.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 1, 2021)

Publius said:


> Thanks that’s what I kind of understood it to be except that the cif statement they’re making the change because of the CDPH rule then makes no sense at all because you still have mixing from other sports and even in same sport up until competition.  Guess you just have to divorce trying to make sense of it from the actual rule.


CDPH is making this stuff up and CIF is just following.  The one cohort thing at a time is from the CDPH guidance.  The tier system where soccer is high risk with counties needing to be in the moderate tier or orange before play can happen is from the state and CDPH.

CIF, HS coaches, principals, AD's have decided to follow the guidance for the most part, couple football games not withstanding.

Club sports have followed some of the guidance and taken liberty at other parts of that.  

 For public institutions that's a little bit harder to do, is there a middle ground?  Think we may find out within the next couple months, getting to orange is going to be very difficult for some counties and LA school district is not going to open any time soon according to: https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2021-02-01/la-schools-remain-shut-down-near-future-covid

Without schools opening going to be a very hard sell to just allow sports only on campus so unless we have some quick changes HS orange tier sports not likely to happen in that district.


----------



## Copa9 (Feb 1, 2021)

EOTL said:


> CIF’s rule against playing both at the same time is about safety. It’s not safe to play both HS and club soccer at the same time, it is simply too much.
> 
> The DA wouldn’t let you play HS not because they overlapped, but because USSF believed kids were their personal property. Thank god it’s gone.


Nope.


----------



## crush (Feb 1, 2021)

My solution to the madness is to only allow 180 actual soccer game minutes a week.  Practice is only allowed at either HS or ECNL, not both.   For the sake of the girls, please allow the girls the free choice to do either or, or to do both.


----------

